# Digitus DS-33040 2x seriell/1x parallel PCI Karte



## SLi-Force (28. September 2010)

Hi zusammen,

stehe grade vor dem "Problem" dass ich in drei Kundenrechner je eine Digitus DS-33040 Karte mit 2x seriellem, und 1x paralellem Anschluss einbauen muss.

Okay, soweit ja kein Prob..... 

ABER, wie werden sie beider seriellen Anschlüsse angeschlossen?
In der Bedienungsanleitung, oder sonst wo im Netz finde ich keine Infos.

So ist es jetzt dran


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2010)

Auf dem Bild sieht nix verkehrt aus. Was haste denn noch für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## SLi-Force (28. September 2010)

Naja, ich könnte die Anschlüsse halt andersrum, linke Seite nach rechts, und rechte Seite nach links.
Weist wie ich meine?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2010)

achso, hm. 

Haste nix zum testen da? 

Kaputt gehen kann dadurch nix.


----------



## SLi-Force (29. September 2010)

Ok,
werde ich morgen mal nachsehen ob was zum tetsen da ist.

Danke erstmal!


----------



## Hatuja (29. September 2010)

Rot (oder nach den Bildern mehr Rosa, also der Markierte Draht) muss eigentlich immer auf PIN 1! Ich denke also, dass es bei den Karten genauso ist.


----------



## SLi-Force (30. September 2010)

Ok, wenn ich gleich im Büro bin, schaue ich mal nach.

Danke.


----------



## SLi-Force (30. September 2010)

Ok, ist erledigt.

Dankeschön!


----------

